# Lukas the Cheater?



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

So I was curious about the new Bell of Lost souls preview....
I don't speak Spanish...so I "bablfished" it and got Lukas the cheater.
From what you can tell, he is a wolfy space wolf (aren't they all?) with a lightning claw ("wolf claw" was it....?) and a plasma pistol. Any info. on this strange possible new character.
:victory:

Link: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/SqSIMfL5-3I/AAAAAAAAF3A/HncT146NXdA/s1600-h/SW-03.jpg


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Tramposo means Wild or Feral off the top of my head.

I think it'll be a Space wolf Rip off of Kharn the betrayer.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

His name is Lukas the Trickster 



> Lukas the Trickster (+140pts) - Blood Claw upgrade. Has Ld8 and causes his Squad to be capped at that. Has the Doppleganger Cape that forces the enemy to re-roll successful to-hit rolls. Had his secondary heart ripped out by a Dark Eldar, and replaced it with a stasis bomb. His Special Rule is called "the last laugh", where on his death he and the model that killed him are removed then both players roll a D6. If the SW player rolls equal to or higher than their opponent, all models within Base to Base contact with Lukas (friend or foe) are removed. He is supposedly over 300 years old and although “the equivalent of a captain, his unruly manners cannot be accepted among the battle brothers”. He also apparently stole one of the Chapter's Thunderhawks and crashed it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

-Ninja'd.. and wrong-


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

what is right then?


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

That's crazy 
He sounds cool...but what's cool in the SW without being cheesy?
:taunt:


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

he is awesome!


----------

